# Collars for Cockapoos!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have just ordered Princess Daisy a new pink (yes pink! ) rolled leather collar! Her soft puppy collar is one of the reasons she is matting round the neck so I thought it was time to get a decent one for her. These are reccomended for long hair breeds and I have heard other owners reccomend them. 

Thought the link might be useful for anyone else thinking of changing from puppy to adult collars. 

http://www.franceskellybridles.co.uk/products.php?bridle_type=269&nam=Dog Collars and Harnesses#colour

I will post a picture when it arrives!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Very smart .... cant wait to see pics of Daisy


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Daisy will look pretty with a pink collar - good choice! 

Turi x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Has to be pink  especially with black cockapoos- really suits them- plus she is a girlie 

When we first got Milly I bought her a pink puppy collar and hubby was  when I got her an adult one he was like " It has to be pink!!!" 

I have met a nice lady on the field we use who has a lovely whippet called Betty. She really loved my two's harnesses and she wanted to get Betty one.

But her mean OH wouldn't let her get a pink one!!! so she had to have green. What a meanie  I even said to her what about the blues as they had some lovely shades, thought that would be a good compromise.

My hubby didn't even get asked :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I was going to get red as I love red, but I got swayed at the last minute and changed it! I hope it will look nice especially as I opted for an expensive hand made one rather than a cheap brown ancol one!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I was going to get red as I love red, but I got swayed at the last minute and changed it! I hope it will look nice especially as I opted for an expensive hand made one rather than a cheap brown ancol one!


What a snob :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> What a snob :laugh::laugh:


I know!  

They are supposed to be softer, honest!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well only the best for Daisy ... 

Honey has pink and Picnic has purple .. but not posh ones like Daisy yet.... 

Oakley is green .. my favourite colour  it had to be green ..


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Daisy will look fab. 

I've heard these rolled collours are good for coats prone to matting ... maybe I'll order for Xmas! Quite like royal blue for Bess and black for Maisie ... same colour as their leads. Too expensive to get the leads as well I'm afraid.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooh, I think Izzy will need one of those, and it will be Pink! Let me know how the dye is - poor Phoebe has a pink stained tuxedo as she can't keep away from water and her pink collar was a cheapie, so I'll have to buy her one too


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Ooh, I think Izzy will need one of those, and it will be Pink! Let me know how the dye is - poor Phoebe has a pink stained tuxedo as she can't keep away from water and her pink collar was a cheapie, so I'll have to buy her one too


I will let you know what it is like complete with a picture of course!  There was a section on the order from where you could say of your dog had a light coat or not, maybe it is treated differently?

I couldn't justify the lead as apart from making it a REALLY expensive purchase we already have a long line, a retractable lead, a brown rolled leather one bought with her first rolled leather collar which was too small (and will be going on ebay!) and a nice patterned red one. I don't need anymore leads!  :behindsofa:

Hope I didn't really sound snobby!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Certainly not! Nothing but the best sounds perfectly reasonable to me


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That's good!  

I am sure I could have found a more expensive one if I tried but it would have have sparkly things on it and there is no point having a bling collar if you are covered in matts!  It is not a good look for a Cockapoo Princess :whatever:!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I like those rolled collars and I'm putting a red one on Obi's xmas list from Santa. If he was a girl I'd definitely be getting pink!


----------

